# When can you start again after a BFN ?



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Was just wondering if anyone knew how long it will/can be until you can start your next round of treatment after  BFN ?

As we are egg sharing will it be a case of waiting for another match or will that already be done before you start if you have to wait for your AF 

And does anyone know if we can start straight after AF from this treatment ?


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi

I was told if treatment failed I could begin again on my 2nd bleed after x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

What Donna said - I asked the nurse on Monday.xxx


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

I had my BFN two weeks ago. Have been advised to wait two more periods to give my body chance to get back to normal. It's going to be a long wait... Here if you want to talk about it xx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

annie.moon said:


> I had my BFN two weeks ago. Have been advised to wait two more periods to give my body chance to get back to normal. It's going to be a long wait... Here if you want to talk about it xx


Thanks Hun

Have you made a appointment to see doctor ?

I am ringing clinic mon to book appointment to see doctor to get the ball running again


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

I had my consultation only a few days after my cycle failed. We're planning a FET in November. It's the waiting that is so hard at every stage.

I'm really hoping it works as we only have one snow baby. If it doesn't, I'll be back to egg sharing.

How did your appointment go on Monday? 

Annie xx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Appointment went well Have been playing the waiting game since but got a email today stating As long i am  matched and start my  stimulation drugs by the first week of November we will be able to complete your cycle before Christmas

Also got told that my blood tests should be signed off 2morrow and matching should start (will wait on email tho) 

Lets just hope a MATCH can be found and my AF aint late again 

Hows everything with you anne ?


----------

